# Gauges for a 92 stanza?



## Cloudbreak (Jan 12, 2005)

I heard that the gauges from a 90 se Maxima will fit the stanza because i was looking to get some reverse glow gauges for my car. Can anyone verify this? Or perhaps there is another match that i could look into. Thanks for your help.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Since they are an overlay I would say try it. 

Troy


----------

